# Extreme Poodles on TV in 9 minutes



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Hey--just found out about a show on TLC at 8C/9E called Extreme Poodles! Wanted you all to know about it so you could tune in. Just watched the preview and it looks like fun!!!!


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

I'm PVR-ing it


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I really enjoyed it! There is soooo much work that goes into these designs. I just loved the lion with the giraffe and zebra heads._


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I gotta get busy. Seeing that show made me get the bug. I have most of the colors, just need more clips and a knitting needle to divide the section. I got to see my puppy that I sold to Sandy, the camel groomer....she was white with purple ankles running after a quad.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Was looking forward to this for a week and a half and had a commitment and missed it, darn it! If anyoone sees it coming up in reruns, or hears of a way to watch it on the internet, could you share that please?


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

partial2poodles said:


> I gotta get busy. Seeing that show made me get the bug. I have most of the colors, just need more clips and a knitting needle to divide the section. I got to see my puppy that I sold to Sandy, the camel groomer....she was white with purple ankles running after a quad.


_
I saw that dog with the purple ankles! Must have been exciting to see one of your pups on TV!_


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Thought it was fun seeing all the ideas and how the groomers executed them. Know you got a kick out of seeing one of your pups! Thought the lion et al. was outstanding. And the bison/Indian chief, too.

Hey, Cherie, it comes on again June 16 (Wed.) at 8 p.m. ET/PT and on June 17 (Thursday) at 1 a.m. ET/PT. So, you still have time to watch it.


----------



## Dante's Mom (Apr 14, 2010)

Did anyone see The black poodle with the green mohawk/mane and green tail? :mohawk: I would LOVE to find someone here in Omaha that could do that! I think Dante would be soooo cute in something similar.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

I definitely thought the winner deserved it, but at the same time, the groomer said that if Falcor wins (which he did) and her female spoo is still in heat when they get back, then she's going to let them breed!!!! :shock: I really really hope that she didn't breed her poodles without health testing and such...:S


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

Umm, well. I was looking forward to it. I recorded it. I guess its not my thing. I have seen poodles done in pastel colours and they look lovely. Those dogs - to me - looked ridiculous and none of them looked pretty. I deleted it halfway through watching it.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Locket said:


> I definitely thought the winner deserved it, but at the same time, the groomer said that if Falcor wins (which he did) and her female spoo is still in heat when they get back, then she's going to let them breed!!!! :shock: I really really hope that she didn't breed her poodles without health testing and such...:S


Yeah that bothered me too..


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Locket said:


> I definitely thought the winner deserved it, but at the same time, the groomer said that if Falcor wins (which he did) and her female spoo is still in heat when they get back, then she's going to let them breed!!!! :shock: I really really hope that she didn't breed her poodles without health testing and such...:S


That bothered me, too. Her comment just sounded like it was a reward for her poodle winning, instead of being a carefully planned breeding including health testing and pedigree research.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

Lori Craig is honestly a very good friend of mine. Falcor is a Therapy dog and she had another one just pass. Her dogs are all tested and her female just happened to be in heat and it just happened to be the weekend when she was competing in Pasadena. When a groomer decided to enter a grooming show, it its months in advance when you send in your money and start working on growing coat. So this breeding was planned on for about a year anyway. She couldn't NOT enter the contest and when she entered, none of the people had any idea it was going to be televised until a month ahead.

So whether Falcor is a daddy this year or next year, its gonna happen. And poor lori, she is so honest and sweet, she just said that and now is getting nasty e-mails etc about that comment. I think she thought it was cute, but apparently it angered some people. I know her and as soon as I heard it, I thought Uh-Oh :doh: She's gonna pay for that! I bet she can get the name of the person with the black poodle with the green head. It WAS cute.

Purley, a few years ago, pastels were the only thing a groomer could get by coloring. The science has come such a long way in developing vibrant rich colors....it what catches the eyes of the judges....when I see a competition dog in pastels, I almost KNOW its not going to get 1st, 2nd or 3rd. Also it takes a BOLD groomer to do this type of work....its not for the shy groomer because it always attracts attention...so usually its a very hesitant groomer who chooses a powder puff pink or pale sky blue....they don't want to make too much commotion or waves over coloring a dog. Then there are girls like doggystyles on here who dyes her dogs really shockingly vivid colors and wins all kinds of prizes


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

That's great to know, P2P. I know how easy it is to say something without really thinking about how it may sound to others. 

Her winning poodle looked awesome! So creative.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

-steps up to be flamed-

but seriously? 
the woman with the camel that was awful... like I'm sure that its much better than ANYTHING that I could attempt in my life but she took scraps of hair and used craft glue to hold it on her dog... my mom was like WTF is that lady doing? and it didn't seem like she was to bothered by having to do that

I did like the garden of eden mini though XD


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

I wasn't really blown away by the dog that took second place...the flower child one...I thought the buffalo was much better...

My favourite groomer was the roller derby groomer. You could tell she just LOVED Jecht, although he didn't seem all that happy to be on stage...


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Locket said:


> I wasn't really blown away by the dog that took second place...the flower child one...I thought the buffalo was much better...
> 
> My favourite groomer was the roller derby groomer. You could tell she just LOVED Jecht, although he didn't seem all that happy to be on stage...


He may not have looked happy to be on stage, but MAN! Does he respond well to her voice! I thought that was SO cute and funny when she was talking to him and he kept turning his head and looking at her.


----------



## Dante's Mom (Apr 14, 2010)

My fav's were tied for number one between the lion and the buffalo.
Second, the garden of eden mini.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

I thought the "French" Poodle was by far the prettiest but it wasn't as creative or intricate as many of the rest. The Fleur De Lis on her back was stunning! Did anyone notice what looked like a blue/dark grey Poodle in show puppy cut? What was it supposed to be? I'm guessing it was dyed that color? I only saw glimpses of it. 

I cringed when I heard Lori talking about breeding. I hoped/assumed that she was responsible about it but it didn't come off that way on tv. It's very possible that she mentioned the responsibilities of breeding and they were edited out. Either way, I think the producers/editors dropped the ball and should've cut all mention of breeding out, unless they took the time to list everything that's involved w/ responsibly breeding a litter.


----------

